
How would you design the AOL or Yahoo Homepage? - Goladus

======
pg
I'd remove about half the stuff on it.

~~~
woot
Yah! a cluttered homepage is a traffic repeller.I havent seen Yahoo home page
for a long time. Except for an old yahoo school group ,and now Ycombinator
news, i dont really use any other Yahoo service. [In reality Yahoo is sheep
disguised as Wolf.AOL is wolf disguised as Wolf]

------
juwo
Since you helped me much - with juwo, let me give it my best shot.

I assume you are trying to beat them at it.

Suggestion:

Make email, the frontispiece.

surround it with the flora that people can pick and choose.

for example, I want weather and news headlines. (Yes, I am boring).

So in a nutshell - on ONE page, email, news headlines, weather, banner advts.

thanks,

Anil

------
omouse
Two-column layout. Make text larger for important items, like latest news.
Same with the videos. If they're "hot" they need to grab some attention. The
directory stuff should be linked to and only 3-5 AOL services should have
direct links. And perhaps have those generated randomly so lesser known
services can grab some attention too.

------
yaacovtp
All I use is email, weather, finance, groups, search and news when I'm bored
(already read 3 papers). The rest can go.

------
byrneseyeview
I'd put in a link to Google and some adsense ads.

